# What would be the worst figure to become in 40k



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi again guys , yep yet another proberbly useless thread by me. but i want you lovely lot on heresy online to tell me what you think the worst figure to become is in 40k.
And i dont want these shitty remarks like "oh an ultrasmurf." i would like to see some proper answers please.
Well my opinion is becoming a chaos spawn.

Would love to see this thread thrive!:mrgreen:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

what do you mean by 



> what you think the worst figure to become is in 40k


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

has to be a chaos spawn, been locked away by those who you used to lead or been left to roam the galaxy untill been hunted down and killed


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

a servitor. You used to be human, but now you're more robot than man. You don't even have a mind of your own anymore. All you live to do is carry out physical labor.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Jain Zar, she is *Ugly!* Then again I guess it would be bad for any dude to suddenly wake up to find out you're a chick.

Saying that I'm still getting the model.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

o right i get it , grotling for me . you get kicked , punched stood on and forced to test out unreliable mek inventions and get fired out of some kind of contraption


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Front Line Guardsman. No amount of faith in the Emperor is going to save you when the planet you're on is actually a Necron tomb that's just awakened in full force.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

continuing with the grot idea they get : mine duty , whipped ( no not in a horny way ) , buried in a sporehole , oiling , getting even more kicked , get electricuted , wander around in battle with spare mek equipment e.g. nails , wires etc, experimented on by painboyz and finnaly rammed inside a killa kan

what could be worse?


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Gretchin, you'd get all shot up and if you didn't youd get eaten.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

ratling - you look like a gameskeeper and get bullied by just about everything there is.


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

Greater Daemon of Nurgle has the worst figure for certain. I like 'em curvy, but that's a bit much. The boils are cute, though. If he cut down on the Mars bars and chips, and went on the SlimFast plan, he'd have a lovely one, albeit at bit...rotten.

On topic, though, I being a snotling next to a Shokk Attack Gun would be a bit dicey.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

I would have to say being a Nurgling would be the worst.

A pus-oozing blob of feces and vomit and decay crawling with bugs and disease.

But, enough about lawyers . . .

:victory:


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

a dreadnought who wants to live forever, in a tin can


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd hate to become a servoskull..... lol


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

a squat. need i say more? :laugh:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Drop troop squad that landed on a carnifex last game....ouch.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

A Nurgling. Tiny and disgusting, and I hate Nurgle.uke:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

defenitly a grot, grectchin or grotling, all the kicking,

and all you DoW players out there shall remember this saying,

"please, no more kicking"


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Actually changed my mind, now it's "Grot 'piloting' Grot Bomb"!:grin:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

in my opinion you couldn't get worse that the test subjects that they use to test certain mind-hacking psychic powers on, one wrong moove and kablm, there goes your head.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Riandro said:


> a squat. need i say more? :laugh:


yup. your a Space Dwarf with no self-esteem and an amusing name

surely if you were a greater deamon of nurgle/nurgling you would relish the decay and diseases and stuff, and therefor you would have a great time.

the very worst has to be a front line Grot. your duties will include:
mine clearance - the old fasioned way
becoming shield for your biggers and betters
acting as a platform for you biggers nd betters to step on if they need/want to.

aah, what a life.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I think the worst would be anyone captured by the Dark Eldar. I wouldn't care what I was before, but if you're captured by the Dark Eldar you're in for a world of hurt and then... if you're lucky... they eat your soul. Not a fun day out if you ask me.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Anything infected by and slowly (or not so slowly) overcome by the Tyrannid menace... see further my many posts on why Tyrannids are the most horrible thing immaginable, even worse than Necrons.

Being a Necron would be pretty bad.

On the other hand, I'm not sure I'd like to wake up in the morning and discover I'm the Emperor.

Or a Thousand Son.

Or in the Death Company.

Face it, the life of everyone in the 40k Universe is pretty ****in' horrid, except maybe the Emperors' Children and certain Dark Eldar, which I'm coming to think Viscount Vash has realised already...

:begining to see the light (dark) cyclops:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

being stuffed down the pants of a giant... what thats fantasy? ... space giants then :laugh:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

jakkie said:


> ...
> the very worst has to be a front line Grot. your duties will include:
> mine clearance - the old fasioned way
> becoming shield for your biggers and betters
> ...


Not sure if the Grots now a Union, or if Marines have learned to shoot stright, or if Health And Safety At Work has become an issue, but only Mine Clearance is now part of the general job description... which is why my Grots have spent a lot of time in the box recently.

I mean, being able to shoot... how does that make up for being a meatshield???

:incredulous cyclops:


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

being a spore mine, you're born to die. simple as


----------



## weirdbob (May 29, 2008)

I couldn't decide witch model would be the worst, but the best one would be that one model in your army that always seems to be left at the end of your games.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I'd almost say The Emporer...I mean, what an awful way to live, but I would actually say a regular guardsman. A tedious life of anonymity with the growing sense of the inevitability of your death as you get reports of Hive Fleets and whatever it is that the necrons have and the 2nd crusade and the Tau expansion and stuff. Actually, perhaps the Emporer feels exactly the same, apart from the anonymity thing.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

gotta be grot , kicked , shot , mine field cleaner , front line meat shield " volunteer" amma runt , MASSIVE nose and you generally get eat/stomped/killed by anything coming your way.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Marneus Calgar, because... _damn_, is he ugly.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

id say a servent who gives the emperor a sponge bath in his special region


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

A guardsman comissar commanded by sisters of battle. All your troops and yourself killed after saving their asses just coz you were near heretics so you could be contaminated


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

A frontline guardsman

You can do nothing but get shot.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I think being a space marine rhino driver would be a bit rubbish.

You go through all the selection, training and genetic engineering to be a marine, just to become a taxi driver. How annoyed would you be?


----------



## Psyan (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone having the misfortune of facing my Dark Eldar Wych Cult of the Torn Sphincter.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Riandro said:


> a squat. need i say more? :laugh:


it would suck to be ignored by GW for over a decade


----------



## deusvult (Apr 7, 2008)

A cron, nid, or basic ts would suck. Guardsmen may die allot, but at least they get to think.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Plasma gunner, never last a game!:russianroulette


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Snotling-ESPECIALLY due to the fact that your going to either get blown up, trampled on or end up being sucked up into a Shokk attack gun.


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

any kind of tryannid even if you survive you get killed when the fleet moves on.
or a tau facing tryannid knowing soon its going to be close combat time


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

screw the guards men, its the conscrips that have it bad.......


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

jakkie said:


> the very worst has to be a front line Grot. your duties will include:
> mine clearance - the old fasioned way
> becoming shield for your biggers and betters


Why do the orks use Grots as meat shields? They can only protect the orks boots.

.....then again, they orks do use their boots to think:laugh:


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

A space wolf.
Obviously behind everyone else tech-wise.
You would have thought somebody would've invented the razor blade for shaving by now...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Marneus Calgar- you get ordered about by thousands of different n00bish 'Gods' who keep getting you killed, often fighting against other loyal marines or even yourself. Regardless of which you get back to your feet and fight again.
I guess only the true god-emperor can order him to his permanent death.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

to be honest worst one would be a model of the emperorer

as everyone would have a different view and expectation of him 
and also same with the primarches an demon prince primarchs 

because no matter what someone will be disappointed


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

Nurgle's Something xD


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

according to the ork codex, i dont think snotlings and gretchin mind too much being what they are. 

i would probably have to go with servitors as well. some of them are space marines in training whose bodies did not successfully complete the surgery for all the new organs and what not. so you have the balls to go to space marine boot camp knowing that if you become a marine you get to fight all the scariest enemies of man-kind, and instead you end up as an insignificant weakling little labor cyborg that gets to watch successful space marines be bad ass all the time and do what you wanted to be doing. lame.


----------



## Bananarama (May 30, 2009)

i rekon the worst was to become a tyranid.... cause you were something else before they melted you down....and felt yourself being melted down.... and now probably fighting the same thing you were protecting.... damn


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

chaos spawn yeah, definitely not the reward i would be looking for.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, as a matter of principles I'd hate to be an ultrasmurf above anything else, but realistically I'd say spawn would be the worst. followed by servitors.


----------



## Slayer23942 (May 6, 2009)

Penal Legionnare...no matter what you choose to do, you'll end up dead.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Either a snotling thats stood next to a big mek with sag or anything nurgle, I mean how hard would it be to get laid when your covered in pus and boils with your innards on the outside. (No forget I've said that I've just remembered some of the women in the squaddie bars I used to go to)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

A noise marine.
YOU HAVE TO WEAR PINK!!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

A grotesque


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> A grotesque


But they enjoy it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

How does one judge what would truly be the worst? On one hand, you could be a grot, whose life is short, brutal, and involves getting kicked by larger greenskins for laughs and for use as a makeshift minesweeper. On the other hand, you could be a Space Marine-- a god of war, who makes humanity's foes tremble before you... but you're doomed to a horrendous, violent, and thankless death after sacrificing your humanity and a chance for a normal life with friends and family in the sense we understand it.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

A nurgling, uh no thanks papa Nurgle.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

A daemonette.... With claws like them I wouldn't be ably to paly with myself or anything without hurting. but because of slaanesh I would like that... still... I like my nads...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

A harlequin not only would I most likly be a chick, but I would be everything I hate (ELDAR). probably kill myself though which would be easy with t3. other than that a plague bearer would be really nightmarish their not even diluted enough to be happy with their lot like nurglings or great unclean ones.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

In all honesty, I really think that being a Tyranid Gaunt would be the worst.

I mean, yeah rippers are mindless eating machines, but that's just it, they're mindless!
If they're mindless, they don't have the capacity to lament.

But Gaunts do have a brain, and their bodies are basically controlled for them.
THAT, would be torture.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

The snotlings that 'volunteered' for Shokk Attack Gun service...... 


or a bomb squig.....it's like strapping dynamite on a puppy (vicious bloodthirsty violent slavering vile little puppy), he doesn't really know what those sticks strapped to his back are, he just knows he's chasing another ca.... BOOM~


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

A Tau Etheral...you don't even have an armour save!


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

a psyker on a blackship. one day your just going about your life the next u have all these funky psykic powers, then these guys nab ya stuff ya on a ship and ship ya to terra to sacrafice to the emperor AND they tell you about it that would suck. i think i would try to call to the changer for a reset at that point lol 

or maybe a Plague Zombie. I mean come on you dont get to rest in piece and now your working for the people you were fighting against. That would deffanently cause a crisis of faith in the emperor. <echos with the decaying brain> how could the Emperor let this happen to ME?!?!?! I was faithful. I served. I.....arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. <heard by others> Mmerghhh brraainnss


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Arco-Flagellants or Penitents. Anything that ends up serving the Inquisition has a pretty bad job. Actually, a grot missile pilot might win this one, nothing beats driving 3 megatons of missile with an attached steering wheel.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

PowerEncarnate said:


> a psyker on a blackship. one day your just going about your life the next u have all these funky psykic powers, then these guys nab ya stuff ya on a ship and ship ya to terra to sacrafice to the emperor AND they tell you about it that would suck. i think i would try to call to the changer for a reset at that point lol


You beat me to it, Imagine being a psyker who was destined to become part of Astropathic Choir, having your life force sucked from you to fuel the Astronomican.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

How about a Tyrant Guard? You act like a meat shield to a higher organism until you get fried by lascannon.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> How about a Tyrant Guard? You act like a meat shield to a higher organism until you get fried by lascannon.


Yeah but they're heavily armoured at least.
The Gaunts have it bad, they have no control over themselves most of the time, and they aren't even armoured!


----------

